

Give HN: Take over my Apple video site? - jason_slack

My hobby is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;6colors.net<p>HTML5 video all about Apple and Apple related stuff. Vintage footage, current footage plus hundreds of gb of footage I dont even have encoded yet.<p>I cant host it any longer as I am planning to move  out in the yonder where there wont be sufficient Internet.<p>Anyone interested in taking it over? E-Mail in profile.<p>Currently the site is about 312GB + 97GB of videos encoded ready for the site + 180GB of raw footage.<p>The site uses HTML4, CSS, JS, MySQL. I wrote a BASH script that takes the raw footage and encodes it into the various supported browser formats (mp4, ogv, webm).<p>Why is the site so big? I&#x27;m a big backup crazy. I store the original footage + mp4 + ogv + webm versions for each.
======
e1ven
I apologize – I'm on mobile, so I can't really look carefully right now, but
if you don't have time to run the site, perhaps you could convert it to
something with lower maintenance, like YouTube channel?

~~~
jason_slack
Yeah that is an option, but I enjoyed doing all of this myself.

~~~
fuzzywalrus
On that same note: Vimeo does allow download links to the source files
(assuming its a distribution format like MPEG4 and not intermediate codecs
designed to be used by Final Cut, Avid etc). In the interest of preservation,
it'd allow users to download the sources as well, would be more easily viewed
(and embeddable).

I do see value in hosting outside of Vimeo/Youtube as the likelihood of having
content DMCA'ed is a looming threat.

~~~
jason_slack
Folks from Apple IP's visit the site everyday (and have for years!) I even get
some e-mails saying Thank You for making this available.

Right now I host this on a simple desktop computer running CentOS (an AMD
Athlon X2 with 32gb of RAM, Mirrored 1TB hd)

I tried hosting it on a VPS and well, performance was so bad.

------
joshdance
Would love you to put the footage up on YouTube. Could actually pay for your
hosting with Adwords depending on the license and copyright issues with all
your videos. Or sent them to an archive.

------
bitkitchen
We would happily host your footage at Viddme -
[http://vidd.me](http://vidd.me)

------
anonhacker
Consider giving this material to an interested archive. This is what archives
are for.

------
jason_slack
For some reason I cannot edit this anymore. It is HTML5.

